# are males or females more affectionate?



## Pudden

Of course every dog is an individual, but If you've had both sexes - would you say that generally males or females are more affectionate (y'know, people-oriented, loving to be near you, easy to bond with etc)? 
Or is it about the same? 
Are they affectionate in different ways?

Whaddaya think?


----------



## paula bedard

I've had 2 males that were/are extremely affectionate. The phrase I've heard around here to describe the difference between males and females is this: Males are love you, love you, love you and females are love me, love me, love me.


----------



## vrocco1

paula bedard said:


> I've had 2 males that we extremely affectionate. The phrase I've heard around here to describe the difference between males and females is this: Males are love you, love you, love you and females are love me, love me, love me.


That seems like the perfect explanation to me. My males want to hug and lick me, my females all want to be petted. The difference is so consistent, that it is hard to not notice.


----------



## jnmarr

paula bedard said:


> I've had 2 males that we extremely affectionate. The phrase I've heard around here to describe the difference between males and females is this: Males are love you, love you, love you and females are love me, love me, love me.


Paula, this nailed it! My Rusty is the biggest, sweetest mama's boy ever. Velcro, wants to be touching us all the time. Now Penny is very sweet and loves attention.. she will want us to pet her, scratch her, etc... then go lay down in the hall way... There are times when they will be both layng near us... Both affectionate, but here the boy is more so. Penny seems to be more independent, too.


----------



## DelmarvaGold

vrocco1 said:


> My males want to hug and lick me



Maybe it has something to do with the chocolate sauce on your face :lol:

Shine loves to be held and she will lick if I ask for a kiss as will Fortune and Jesse. I personally don't see much difference between the sexes. The difference is between the dogs them selves and their personalities.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Even my two males are affectionate in different ways. One says, "Love me, Love me, Love me. The other says, "I love you, I love you, I love you.


----------



## paula bedard

I'm just repeating what I've heard... Actually, Ike loves to greet everyone with his back end forward. What does that mean? It's his worst habit and the only one left over from puppyhood. We call it 'The Butt Thing'. It was one of the first questions I asked when I joined the forum last February. Everyone just thought it was cute! Gives new meaning to 'Greet This.':uhoh:


----------



## hotel4dogs

I have 2 males and 1 female, and I think everyone pretty much described the difference I"ve seen. I've seen that in the goldens at the pet hotel, too. The females love you, the males are IN LOVE with you.


----------



## paula bedard

'IN LOVE' that's perfect! Sam was definitely 'in love' with me. Ike is 'in love' with everybody.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

It depends on the breed. I think all Goldens except certain odd ball ones (of either sex) are affectionate, but boys are dopier and sweeter in my experience. I've had exceptions, but generally, that's how I've experienced it. 

In a dignified, really super smart and slightly willful breed like my Whippets, I like males- the bitches are too far to the extreme, and are just snobby and stubborn.. the boys are more obedient and are generally mommy's boys. 

For the most part, give me a male dog in any breed. Goldens, Labs, and other "silly" breeds are the only ones where I really do like the girls, too. Gotta have SOME brains... LOL and the girls are where that's at.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley

I have two males and have never had a female, but my boys are really affectionate. Bailey loves my husband and Bentley clings to me.


----------



## jnmarr

paula bedard said:


> I'm just repeating what I've heard... Actually, Ike loves to greet everyone with his back end forward. What does that mean? It's his worst habit and the only one left over from puppyhood. We call it 'The Butt Thing'. It was one of the first questions I asked when I joined the forum last February. Everyone just thought it was cute! Gives new meaning to 'Greet This.':uhoh:


 I've been studying dog body language.. From what I have gathered so far the dog that will greet butt first has good social skills... and is less threatening or confrontational.. I see at dog beach or dog parks the dogs that are like this get along with nearly any dog..


----------



## paula bedard

jnmarr said:


> I've been studying dog body language.. From what I have gathered so far the dog that will greet butt first has good social skills... and is less threatening or confrontational.. I see at dog beach or dog parks the dogs that are like this get along with nearly any dog..


That's comforting. Ike is very social and wants to play with every dog he sees, they don't always want to play with him though. He's still a lot of puppy with a never ending play drive. We've only met one other pup who meets him stride for stride, but he's in WV so play dates are few and far between.


----------



## KRayl

Avery's female so I can only base what I know off that but she's a very sweet girl. I call her my little love bug.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom

Before I had a female, I didn't understand the difference between "I love you, I love you" and "Love me, Love me."

Then I got Shelby. Now I get it.

Wilson will come and lay that big, heavy head in my lap and look up at me lovingly. He'll stay there forever, or until I give him some love. He loves me!

Shelby, on the other hand, when she wants attention, will come and bump my hand a bit. If I don't pay attention, she nudges harder. If I still have the gall to ignore her, she basically gives my hand a head-butt. I WILL love her. RIGHT NOW!

See the difference?


----------



## HovawartMom

Whatever the breed,I've owned!.Males were,generally,more in love with you than the females who expected to be loved!.


----------



## TonyRay

I guess everyone here is right about female vrs male but there is a 3rd personality among females..

Savannah Mae needs constant attention since she was a pup.... she will knudge and knudge until you pet or rub her, then she starts to fall over in hopes that you will continue rubbing here all the way down to the floor while on her back [which like servants, we do]...

Karmin is our attitude girl..
Gentle, beautiful, but can be a snob...
Only wants attention when she wants it..
Tell her kiss kiss, get right in here face, and she looks the other way.. "I'm not in the mood look"..
where as Savannah Mae will lick the skin off your face if you let her...
Karmin needs to be called 3x's cause we are intruding on her relax time.
Savannah Mae is 1x..

We adore both of them but as you can see, there is a 3rd type among the girls...
"The Golden Princess" 
[she's on the right]

One other trait she has:
No matter what the treat or how tempting it is,
we always give to her 1st since ahe was the our 1st,
but she will look the other way and snub it,,,
We then give the treat to Savannah who gobbles it up.
Only then will Karmin take it...
I think it has to do with Karmin not sure if it's any good or poison so let the other one try it 1st. every friggin time this happens... and don't say politeness cause that's outta the question for the Princess.......


----------



## Bogey's Mom

Interesting that most people said males are more affectionate. At 8 months Bogey is just starting to become a little bit of a cuddler. This was my biggest pet peeve of his. He never likes to be pet or lay with us - he's too busy exploring. Now that he is a little older he will sleep in the bed once a week or so and when my husband is out of town. I'm also learning that he gets hot easily, which might have something to do with him not wanting to snuggle a lot.


----------



## Champ

I've never had a female dog so I can't really say. Champ is more of a "love me" dog though. Pugsly his pug brother is a "love you" dog!


----------

